# Baffled by Health Insurance Quotes- Zero premium?



## California-Gal (Jun 17, 2019)

Single lady here. Social Security, in a few years, will be between $1300-$1400 a month. Can easily live on this since my house payment is only $50 a mo with no utility costs. House is off grid powered by our spring somehow (hydro power)

Health will not sustain working longer.

I am baffled by the quotes I received. I understand I qualify for a msp (medicare savings program), the QI program, which covers part b premiums. But what baffled me is the medicare.gov site gave me these results when I clicked "find a plan" and clicked I qualify for a msp program. It's possible I'd only qualify for "Extra Help" but clicking either one, gives me 4 results. Here are two of them

BUT....a zero deductible health plan? or just 58 dollars a month!! Granted there are high Out of Pocket spending limits but still. The few senior friends i Have pay at least $125 a month for a supplemental.

Anyone ever heard of such a thing? I hear the average Social Security Check is about $1400 a month so this has to be something somewhat known by some. Thanks!


P.S Oh and I guess the $189 deductible for part b I'd pay too? And $1260 if I am admitted to a hospital? Thanks


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 17, 2019)

California-Gal said:


> Single lady here. Social Security, in a few years, will be between $1300-$1400 a month. Can easily live on this since my house payment is only $50 a mo with no utility costs. House is off grid powered by our spring somehow (hydro power)
> 
> Health will not sustain working longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## johndoe (Jun 18, 2019)

There are too many to adequately scrutinize them all effectively. I picked two which were affiliated with our local hospital networks and did a side by side comparison. After that, I picked the amount of coverage that was affordable. Don't forget to see if your vision and dental providers will accept your final choice.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 18, 2019)

Actually, I guess the best thing to do is consult an independent insurance agent who knows about Medicare and Medicare Advantage plans.


----------



## GreenSky (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm happy to help you. Although I moved to Vegas 3 years ago from So Cal after 62 years there most (probably 90% or more) of my clients are in California so I'm VERY familiar with supplements and advantage plans.  I certainly can help you wade through plans that might be the most beneficial and provide you with value.  And I am an independent agent so not "owned" by any company.

In addition, it would appear you are "dual eligible" meaning you have many more options than what you posted.  Please don't do this on your own.

Send me a message on this site or an email to insure(at)greenskyins(dot)com with your contact information.  I promise to make this much easier than if you do it on your own.  And of course, there is no cost nor obligation.

Rick


----------

